
Evidence of Cosmic Impact at Abu Hureyra, Syria at the Younger Dryas Onset - aww_dang
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-020-60867
======
masonic
Bad URL.

Maybe this one?

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-020-60867-w](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-020-60867-w)

